# Toad ID Please



## Angel Carrion (Aug 13, 2015)

Hey anyone know what species of toad this is? A friend of mine accidentally clipped him with a weed-wacker almost a week ago (note the toad's stomach and semi-mangled foot) and I was only able to catch him today. When I first saw him a few days ago at night I thought he was an unusually large Fowler's toad but today with the light I can see he is not.
Also, anyone wager a guess as to what the small white thing is? I pulled it out of the bump on the toad's back. Also, any guesses as to the cause of the bump? The white thing doesn't look like a tip of a claw nor a tooth. It's like a pointed Phillip's head screwdriver (the one people call a star head screwdriver).
Thoughts and comments are much appreciated


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 13, 2015)

Realized the belly shot hadn't gone through.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 13, 2015)

More shots


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 13, 2015)

More shots


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 13, 2015)

_Bufo boreas halophilus _ ??


(I LOVE Keebler Club crackers!!)


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 13, 2015)

_Anaxyrus americanus_
_
http://www.paherps.com/herps/frogs-toads/american_toad/_


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 13, 2015)

Yeah, i was right!
Told you, Angel.
Fanfare!!!! 
Just found this thread, lots more pictures to confirm what i said to you.
Poor toad! 
But really a super specimen. 
Not sure what the plastic thing is, looks like a dart from a toy gun but too small, I think.
Again, poor toad.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 13, 2015)

That's what I was thinking, but it doesn't look 100% like the eastern American toad. I'm thinking maybe he's a EAT mixed with the wood toad. I read that can happen. Or maybe he's just a color variant.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 13, 2015)

Any ideas about the bump? I'm thinking it's either swelling from whatever the white thing is (which if so, why would it present as a pronounced bump instead of how swelling normally presents) or botfly. That's what I'm worried about. Botfly larvae.


----------



## MPRC (Aug 13, 2015)

Poor baby. Toads are really resilient, but that foot looks pretty terrible. I believe you can do diluted chlorhexadine soaks on amphibians, but don't quote me one it (just suggesting it as a starting point for research) 

As far as the bump I can't really tell what I am looking at - but I know bot flies have an air hole to breathe from, maybe a close examination would reveal that. If you gently squeeze on it does anything happen?


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 13, 2015)

LaDukePhoto said:


> Poor baby. Toads are really resilient, but that foot looks pretty terrible. I believe you can do diluted chlorhexadine soaks on amphibians, but don't quote me one it (just suggesting it as a starting point for research)
> 
> As far as the bump I can't really tell what I am looking at - but I know bot flies have an air hole to breathe from, maybe a close examination would reveal that. If you gently squeeze on it does anything happen?


When I gently push it or prod it, it seems to pain him. He arches his back inward slightly and moves away. I did notice a tiny bit of blood on the bump. Not causing a stream or a drip, it's just there. Like if you scratched yourself lightly enough to draw blood but only a bit the size of a pin head.
I'm thinking the foot might need to be amputated, but for right now I'm going to let it be and we will see.
I'm attempting research online on medical treatments for injured toads but the only info I've found so far says to either wait and see, let them be, or take them to a vet. All fine and dandy, but I need more info than wait and see, I'm not going to let him die outside by a passing cat (one of my neighbors breeds cats out of control and they patrol the neighborhood. I've saved quite a number of baby birds and toads and such from them in the past. Sometimes I'm in time, other times I'm only in time to grab them and put them somewhere dark and warm to die in peace) and I have no extra money to spare for a vet visit because I'm rehabbing two turtles that are sucking up all my money. So my brain is going "come on, internet people! Give me an inch, that's all I need!" Haha.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 13, 2015)

This is a BUFO toad. They can survive a nuclear strike. He'll be fine. They have no predators....except weed eaters.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 13, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is a BUFO toad. They can survive a nuclear strike. He'll be fine. They have no predators....except weed eaters.


Do you mean my toad is a bufo toad? I'll have to look that up but I don't think he's a cane toad. We don't have those here in PA. I know they're invasive over in Australia because people are stupid and brought them over, but as far as I am aware PA doesn't have any, natural or invasive.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 13, 2015)

Wait, is the bufo toad the cane toad? The things I've read about the problem in Australia uses the two names interchangeably so I thought they were the same but I just came across an article that pointed out the differences between bufo toads and cane toads.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 13, 2015)

BUFO is also called a cane toad.
I do not know how widely spread they are and I can't see your toad easily on my phone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm sticking with Eastern American Toad.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 13, 2015)

Either way I don't think it really matters, I wanted to know more for my own curiosity than anything else.
He's a toad. Most likely native to my area. Watch out for the poison glands behind the eyes if they exude white stuff. Wash hands before handling to protect absorbent skin from my natural oils. Wash hands after to protect myself and my animals from potential excretions from toad.
He's a toad. I don't think there is any specific care to his species beyond information I can find for all native toads pretty much.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 13, 2015)

So I set him up his own hospital tank with moistened paper towels and a small pile of moss to burrow in if he wants. The coral pieces are around the water dish for helping him enter/exit the water. I threw a couple mealworms in there and a could worms. Don't know if he ate any because I ended up needing to leave & go somewhere & when I came back I didn't see them, but they could very well be hiding in the moss or elsewhere


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 14, 2015)

Good job.
He certainly looks happy enough in the water.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 14, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good job.
> He certainly looks happy enough in the water.


He stayed in it all night. I had to take him out of it this morning. The water stayed at the proper temp all night because I had it under a mercury vapor bulb (temp gun readings said fluctuating between 79-83F). So my night is his day, and my day is his night. I'm doing it this way because I only have the one bulb and it's currently being used by my turtles hospital tank. So she gets it in the day, and he gets it during the night.
Pretty sure I'm gonna wear this bulb out before the time I would need to change it to maintain proper UVB levels, haha.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 14, 2015)

But after I took him out of the water and put antibiotic ointment on his belly and dipped his foot in antibiotic mixed with water and did a Baytril treatment then put him back in the bin, he has moved around some. I haven't seen him go back in the water, but he's moved half the length of the tank and around a bit. So I think that's an improvement over how he was before I did the Baytril because before he would just lay there with his face almost on the floor of the bin, like he couldn't support himself. After the Baytril, he is now sitting proud and proper, like a toad should.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 14, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> But after I took him out of the water and put antibiotic ointment on his belly and dipped his foot in antibiotic mixed with water and did a Baytril treatment then put him back in the bin, he has moved around some. I haven't seen him go back in the water, but he's moved half the length of the tank and around a bit. So I think that's an improvement over how he was before I did the Baytril because before he would just lay there with his face almost on the floor of the bin, like he couldn't support himself. After the Baytril, he is now sitting proud and proper, like a toad should.


Sounds hopeful.
Fingers crossed.
And as for the bulb, well it's in a worthy cause.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 14, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sounds hopeful.
> Fingers crossed.
> And as for the bulb, well it's in a worthy cause.


I'll keep you updated as we go along. 
And I actually just went out and bought a new bulb using a bunch of coupons/pet pals rewards. Got it for $2 after they were totaled up. Whoop whoop!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 14, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> I'll keep you updated as we go along.


Ta.
I'll be watching.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 19, 2015)

Well he's still alive but I'm not sure if he's getting better. The area around his stomach wound is increasing in redness and he's starting to sit leaning to the right (his left leg is the injured foot). The bump on the back looks like it's coming to a "head" but the skin/flesh on the underside seems to be turning to mush?


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm doing honey soaks for energy, Baytril, original neosporin, etc. I also haven't seen him eat. He does go and soak himself in his water dish but generally doesn't move around much


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 19, 2015)

Oh, dear, it doesn't sound too good.
Fingers crossed for the little guy.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Aug 19, 2015)

Poor fellow  at least your trying your best!!!


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 19, 2015)

Yeah I'm worried he's not going to make it. I'm actually starting to think it might be better to help him "pass on". I've helped toads with cuts and scrapes and wounds like the one on his stomach before. There's usually new skin growth by now. Not a lot of new skin growth, but some. This guy has no new skin growth (even though he keeps shedding along his back legs and hips) and it is just looking worse and worse. I don't know. I'll give him a while longer with the Baytril and such.

Thoughts?


----------



## 4jean (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm so sorry...I know nothing about toad care. You've done such a great job. Hate to have him suffer...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 19, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> Yeah I'm worried he's not going to make it. I'm actually starting to think it might be better to help him "pass on". I've helped toads with cuts and scrapes and wounds like the one on his stomach before. There's usually new skin growth by now. Not a lot of new skin growth, but some. This guy has no new skin growth (even though he keeps shedding along his back legs and hips) and it is just looking worse and worse. I don't know. I'll give him a while longer with the Baytril and such.
> 
> Thoughts?


Keep at it for a while.
He may turn the corner.
Sometimes they simply can't adjust to captivity and the stress makes things worse when he's in shock anyway.
But I'd give him a while longer, or just release him and let nature take its course.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Aug 19, 2015)

I've never cared for a toad but I think they are darling. I hope he turns the corner. Just try a bit longer!!! He may start coming around!


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 19, 2015)

Yeah that's what I was thinking, the stress of captivity. That's why I have him in an area that has almost no activity all day and I only 'bother' him one time for meds, then leave him alone the rest of the day. I peak in a few times, but he can't see me.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm definitely thinking the toe area of his foot is going to need to go, but I'm hoping it will fall off on its own. I'm monitoring it to make sure it doesn't spread or get worse, though. So far it looks like one toe itself will fall off on its own since it's now shriveled up. If it can fall off on its own, I think good strong healing of that foot can start. so I'm continuing the antiseptic foot dips for it and all the other stuff.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 21, 2015)

We'll, toad took the decision out of my hands. He's dead.

Just to give perspective on what I meant by the bump on his back "coming to a head", here's a picture.


----------



## 4jean (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm so sorry. You did such a wonderful job caring for him.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 21, 2015)

4jean said:


> I'm so sorry. You did such a wonderful job caring for him.


Thank you. I'm just hoping he didn't suffer too much.


----------



## teresaf (Aug 21, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is a BUFO toad. They can survive a nuclear strike. He'll be fine. They have no predators....except weed eaters.


I dont think so... Ive never seen one of those before but his toad Ive had many as pets. They are common in ohio. I think Yvonne is correct. But the ones around here are also quite easy to keep as pets and heal well from injuries..


----------



## teresaf (Aug 21, 2015)

I believe thats a broken bone. Maybe a rib being pushed out of place by swelling from internal injuries? He could have suvived the foot but probably not internal injuries...good try.


----------



## teresaf (Aug 21, 2015)

You can never tell with toads and frogs what they are capable of surviving. Just 2 weeks ago i drove over a large frog and I swore i actually felt it hit under the car. I went back to check and sure enough there he was laying still as can be on his back all stretched out. I was on an old country road so no other cars and felt safe enough just opening the car door to take a peek. Looked totally dead. I used a pencil to touch its leg and leg didnt jump or anything but THEN i saw his throat move. He took a breath. Then nothing. Then another breath. SOOOOOO I grabbed some napkins and picked him up and put it right side up on my car floor on the pasenger side and drove home figuring maybe he's just knocked out. Long story short, half way home he woke up...

I kept him a week and released him in the reserve about a block from where i found him....


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Aug 21, 2015)

Awww I'm sorry  poor toad, at least you tried and that's what matters!!!!


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 21, 2015)

teresaf said:


> You can never tell with toads and frogs what they are capable of surviving. Just 2 weeks ago i drove over a large frog and I swore i actually felt it hit under the car. I went back to check and sure enough there he was laying still as can be on his back all stretched out. I was on an old country road so no other cars and felt safe enough just opening the car door to take a peek. Looked totally dead. I used a pencil to touch its leg and leg didnt jump or anything but THEN i saw his throat move. He took a breath. Then nothing. Then another breath. SOOOOOO I grabbed some napkins and picked him up and put it right side up on my car floor on the pasenger side and drove home figuring maybe he's just knocked out. Long story short, half way home he woke up...
> 
> I kept him a week and released him in the reserve about a block from where i found him....



I'm glad yours survived. I know they can be quite resilient as I have a wild road that lives in my yard that lost a foot somehow yet was able to heal and thrive without any difficulty. I still see him from time to time but he's pretty shy and relatively small in comparison to this toad and others on my property.



teresaf said:


> I believe thats a broken bone. Maybe a rib being pushed out of place by swelling from internal injuries? He could have suvived the foot but probably not internal injuries...good try.



You know, I didn't even think of that. Considering it was a weed wacker that injured him, I didn't even think about internal injuries. I thought maybe it was botfly or something.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 21, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Awww I'm sorry  poor toad, at least you tried and that's what matters!!!!


Thank you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 25, 2015)

How is he ?


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 25, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> How is he ?


....he died....?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 26, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> ....he died....?


Sorry, very tired and drunk last night on return home.
Did your best.
Internal injuries likely.
Thanks for trying.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 26, 2015)

It is a special person that tries to save a toad. Honestly.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 26, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Sorry, very tired and drunk last night on return home.
> Did your best.
> Internal injuries likely.
> Thanks for trying.


It's okay I've been drunk-dialed & drunk-texted before. You typed very well for a drunk guy


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 26, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It is a special person that tries to save a toad. Honestly.


Well, thank you. I didn't realize it wasn't a practice as common as trying to save any other wildlife


----------



## teresaf (Aug 26, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> Well, thank you. I didn't realize it wasn't a practice as common as trying to save any other wildlife


I think lot of people would try and save a toad if they could. maybe not to the extent that you or I would. there are people who wouldn't try To nurse it back to health but maybe they would pick it up and put it in the grass. still good people. I personally like being in the first category.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 26, 2015)

teresaf said:


> I think lot of people would try and save a toad if they could. maybe not to the extent that you or I would. there are people who wouldn't try To nurse it back to health but maybe they would pick it up and put it in the grass. still good people. I personally like being in the first category.


Same. I mean, if it's really minor, I'll hide him in some leaves or something so he can calm down in a safe dark area before moving on, but if it's more than a tiny minor thing I try to help however I can.
I sometimes have to stop traffic on a backroad where I live because there's a big pond on one side and during the mating season after it gets dark there are HUNDREDS in the road. Sadly I'm not always in time but I still chase or pick up as many as I can. Sometimes people will get out and help me, but most of the time they're either pissed or laughing at me.


----------



## teresaf (Aug 26, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> Same. I mean, if it's really minor, I'll hide him in some leaves or something so he can calm down in a safe dark area before moving on, but if it's more than a tiny minor thing I try to help however I can.
> I sometimes have to stop traffic on a backroad where I live because there's a big pond on one side and during the mating season after it gets dark there are HUNDREDS in the road. Sadly I'm not always in time but I still chase or pick up as many as I can. Sometimes people will get out and help me, but most of the time they're either pissed or laughing at me.


Awwwe. I'd love to see that!


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 27, 2015)

teresaf said:


> Awwwe. I'd love to see that!


A looooooot of people wouldn't and don't, haha.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 27, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> It's okay I've been drunk-dialed & drunk-texted before. You typed very well for a drunk guy


Silly me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 27, 2015)

teresaf said:


> Awwwe. I'd love to see that!


me too.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Sep 3, 2015)

teresaf said:


> You can never tell with toads and frogs what they are capable of surviving. Just 2 weeks ago i drove over a large frog and I swore i actually felt it hit under the car. I went back to check and sure enough there he was laying still as can be on his back all stretched out. I was on an old country road so no other cars and felt safe enough just opening the car door to take a peek. Looked totally dead. I used a pencil to touch its leg and leg didnt jump or anything but THEN i saw his throat move. He took a breath. Then nothing. Then another breath. SOOOOOO I grabbed some napkins and picked him up and put it right side up on my car floor on the pasenger side and drove home figuring maybe he's just knocked out. Long story short, half way home he woke up...
> 
> I kept him a week and released him in the reserve about a block from where i found him....



I almost DIED just ten minutes ago saving two toads in the road. (Technically three, but the first one was herded safely off the road and no cars ever came driving up, so I'm not counting him).

The next one there was no one around and I saw him ahead of me in my headlights so I hit my brakes (but of course passed him - sadly cars don't stop on a dime unless you really slam them which I didn't want to do since he wasn't in my lane but was hopping towards it and I was afraid slamming the brakes would scare him off) so I'm pulled off to the side and walking back with a flashlight when off in the distance I see headlights slowly coming towards us. I'm only halfway back to the toad so I start waving my flashlight to get them to slow down. Luckily they did, buuuuuut as they slowed down they moved into the opposing lane so they could roll up to me and ask if I was okay. Was nice of her, buuuut in the process she ran over the toad. He's still alive, but wasn't hopping right and doesn't seem to have complete control over his body cuz it doesn't seem to move like he wants, and it looks like his poison sacks behind his head are deflated. Was also walking on his front legs really weird. So I scooped him up and got back in my car and kept driving.

This is the part where I almost die.

Okay so driving further down the road. See another toad in the other lane. So I turn around and come up that side, figuring I'll block anyone coming this time so I can move him. Pull up to the toad, he's now in my ORIGINAL lane. But this time I pull up right next to him, so I just hop out of my car. Little bugger is fast! But he won't hop out of the road, either! So as I'm trying to herd him out of the road since he won't let me catch him, a car speeding up on us in my original lane (that I'm still standing in) isn't slowing down. I had left my high beams on and had my flashers on and had my flashlight waving in my one hand at the car while I'm trying to herd the toad with the other. Car STILL isn't slowing down! I finally stand up and stare them down both hands straight out palms facing them flashlight set on rapid flashing.

At this point the ENTIRE road ahead of this car is lit up and flashing at them. THEY STILL DON'T HIT THE BRAKES UNTIL LITERALLY ON TOP OF ME. I had to stoop down quick and bat the toad out of the road with my hand and dive into the shoulder I batted the toad into at the same time to avoid being HIT by this car THAT DIDN'T EVEN STOP TO SEE IF I WAS ALRIGHT. I swear I think this asshole wouldn't have even stopped if he HAD hit me. As it is, my shoe was knocked off by his right headlight (they're slip-on sneaker shoes, easily knocked off. But STILL!)

Thank goodness, toad was okay. Not happy, but safe.

I hurt my bad knee, but what else is new? Luckily I always keep a knee brace in my car, haha. 

The one that had been run over (or glanced, I don't know) is safe in my sink soaking in a little bit of water.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 3, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> I almost DIED just ten minutes ago saving two toads in the road. (Technically three, but the first one was herded safely off the road and no cars ever came driving up, so I'm not counting him).
> 
> The next one there was no one around and I saw him ahead of me in my headlights so I hit my brakes (but of course passed him - sadly cars don't stop on a dime unless you really slam them which I didn't want to do since he wasn't in my lane but was hopping towards it and I was afraid slamming the brakes would scare him off) so I'm pulled off to the side and walking back with a flashlight when off in the distance I see headlights slowly coming towards us. I'm only halfway back to the toad so I start waving my flashlight to get them to slow down. Luckily they did, buuuuuut as they slowed down they moved into the opposing lane so they could roll up to me and ask if I was okay. Was nice of her, buuuut in the process she ran over the toad. He's still alive, but wasn't hopping right and doesn't seem to have complete control over his body cuz it doesn't seem to move like he wants, and it looks like his poison sacks behind his head are deflated. Was also walking on his front legs really weird. So I scooped him up and got back in my car and kept driving.
> 
> ...


Goodness, Angel, goodness, goodness!
Be careful! 
I love toads too, but they're not worth dying for.
Some people are just not nice, or drunk, or can't see well or a combination of the three.
Look after yourself first, then you'll still be around to help others.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Sep 3, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Goodness, Angel, goodness, goodness!
> Be careful!
> I love toads too, but they're not worth dying for.
> Some people are just not nice, or drunk, or can't see well or a combination of the three.
> Look after yourself first, then you'll still be around to help others.



I'll admit I was a little shaken up after I got back in my car and kept driving and it finally sunk in. But it's nothing I haven't dealt with before. Hell, I stopped traffic on a semi-major highway near me to save a huge snapping turtle.

I can't help it; if it's scaly or fluffy or feathery or slimy etc I have to do all I can to save it. People on the other hand....has to either be a kid, pregnant lady, or someone I like. Everyone else? Generally on your own. Unless it's a big catastrophe like a car wreck or collapsed building I actually witness right in front of me. Then social protocol and my stupid conscious force me to help. Otherwise? Nope. On your own.


----------



## teresaf (Sep 3, 2015)

I got you beat... you should see me on rainy nights swerving around the road trying to avoid.... worms


----------



## Angel Carrion (Sep 3, 2015)

teresaf said:


> I got you beat... you should see me on rainy nights swerving around the road trying to avoid.... worms



Still beat ya; I pull over and run around picking them all up. I don't get every single one, but I get as many as I can then keep going when cars start coming.
So you found the one category I won't play chicken in traffic for; bugs and Isopoda (that's what worms snails and slugs are, right?)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 3, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> Still beat ya; I pull over and run around picking them all up. I don't get every single one, but I get as many as I can then keep going when cars start coming.
> So you found the one category I won't play chicken in traffic for; bugs and Isopoda (that's what worms snails and slugs are, right?)


Bugs in America is often used to mean any creepy crawly, but it refers also to a group of insects with piercing and sucking mouthparts (Hemiptera). 
Isopoda includes the pill bugs / woodlice.
Worms are lots of different phyla, but earthworms are Annelids. 
Snails and slugs are gastropod molluscs.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Sep 3, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bugs in America is often used to mean any creepy crawly, but it refers also to a group of insects with piercing and sucking mouthparts (Hemiptera).
> Isopoda includes the pill bugs / woodlice.
> Worms are lots of different phyla, but earthworms are Annelids.
> Snails and slugs are gastropod molluscs.


Then a website I was recently on needs to be corrected because they had snails slugs and worms under the Isopoda name tag.
Sadly, it was a science website.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 3, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> Then a website I was recently on needs to be corrected because they had snails slugs and worms under the Isopoda name tag.
> Sadly, it was a science website.


----------



## teresaf (Sep 3, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> Still beat ya; I pull over and run around picking them all up. I don't get every single one, but I get as many as I can then keep going when cars start coming.
> So you found the one category I won't play chicken in traffic for; bugs and Isopoda (that's what worms snails and slugs are, right?)


This made me laugh! I've done this too...


----------



## Angel Carrion (Sep 8, 2015)

http://nbcnews.to/1UFwZmL
Another lady was not as lucky as me.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 9, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> http://nbcnews.to/1UFwZmL
> Another lady was not as lucky as me.


That's awful!!!!!
What a tragedy.
Be careful, Angel.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Sep 9, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> That's awful!!!!!
> What a tragedy.
> Be careful, Angel.


 Yeah, this combined with the night I had over the weekend almost dying has made me be a little bit more aware of the speed at which people race towards me as I stand in the road moving an animal.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Sep 14, 2015)

Toad is doing great! Does appear to have vision problems but can still see a bit. Also has a little problem catching the food so I have to keep moving it back near him


----------



## ANIMAL LOVER 2016 (Dec 5, 2015)

It might be a American toad.


----------

